# Kurventechnik



## MalibuDeo (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo

kennt von euch jemand ein gutes video wo man sich mal so die kurventechnik anschauen kann ?
wie man so ne kurve richtig anschneidet...
also bilder mit theorie reichen mir auch


----------



## Sonnenzombie (1. Juni 2010)

Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Bei (engeren) 90° Kurven (also Abbiegungen) fahre ich wie ne Oma um die Kurve und manchmal muss ich sogar ein Standbein benutzen damit ich die Kurve schaff während andere die Kurve ganz eng fahren können. Kein Plan wie die das machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (2. Juni 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Kein Plan wie die das machen.



Der Haftung der Reifen vertrauen und sich reinwerfen 

Im Ernst - je tiefer man sich reinlegt, desto enger kommt man rum. Man sollte sich halt langsam rantasten, denn irgendwann ist die Haftung einfach weg und dann knallt's.

Andere Methode ist drücken: Man bleibt mit dem Oberkörper mehr oder weniger senkrecht und drückt nur das Rad unter sich in die Kurve.

Guter Tip: Motorrad-Fahrtechnikbücher. Die gibt es wie Sand am Meer und jeder hat doch einen Kumpel, der so eins hat.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Juni 2010)

Das sollte wür den Anfang schonmal reichen: 

--> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2843


----------



## MalibuDeo (2. Juni 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Das sollte wür den Anfang schonmal reichen:
> 
> --> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2843


da habe ich jetzt aber noch mal ne interessante frage 

was ist, wenn in einer kurve wurzeln sind ? die kann man ja schlecht im 90° winkel überfahren... ?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Juni 2010)

Na da stürtzt man natürlich, flucht, rappelt sich auf und fährt weiter. Ganz einfach...*   



































*Achtung, dieser Satz könnte Ironie enthalten!


----------



## MalibuDeo (2. Juni 2010)

merkwürdiges forum, mann stellt ner ernste frage und man bekommt ne antwort wie sie in einem müllbeutel sein könnte...


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> Bei (engeren) 90° Kurven (also Abbiegungen) fahre ich wie ne Oma um die Kurve und manchmal muss ich sogar ein Standbein benutzen damit ich die Kurve schaff während andere die Kurve ganz eng fahren können. Kein Plan wie die das machen.



Ein Video dazu:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Kettenglied (2. Juni 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> merkwürdiges forum, mann stellt ner ernste frage und man bekommt ne antwort wie sie in einem müllbeutel sein könnte...



...wenn die Wurzel so hoch ist das es dich über den Lenker prügelt dann fährst du sie logischerweise nicht im 90° Winkel an. Aber das ist doch eher die Ausnahme. 
Im Prinzip ist es bei Wurzeln aber immer besser sie möglichst im 90° Winkel anzufahren da Wurzeln oft naß und rutschig sind. Fährt man sie zu schräg an läuft man Gefahr dass das VR wegrutscht oder zur Seite weggelenkt wird.

@merkwürdiges Forum
Die meisten Fragen die du bis jetzt gestellt hast waren definitiv für den Müll. Kaum zu glauben das du bald dein Abi machst.


----------



## Sonnenzombie (2. Juni 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ein Video dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, das hat mir sehr, sehr weitergeholfen. Danke! (jetzt muss ich nur noch das Gesehene in die Tat umsetzen  )


----------



## MalibuDeo (2. Juni 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> @merkwürdiges Forum
> Die meisten Fragen die du bis jetzt gestellt hast waren definitiv für den Müll. Kaum zu glauben das du bald dein Abi machst.


tia kannste mal sehen...
privat bin ich eigentlich auch so, liegt am dauerverpeilzustand das hindert mich aber nicht daran, mein abi zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. Juni 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> tia kannste mal sehen...
> privat bin ich eigentlich auch so, liegt am dauerverpeilzustand das hindert mich aber nicht daran, mein abi zu machen...



Spricht gegen unser Bildungssystem ...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (3. Juni 2010)

He man, solche Kommentare wie der von Onkel Manuel gehören einfach dazu! Die tun keinem weh und sind dafür umso witziger! Und ernste Kommentare bekommst du ja eh genug. =)

Grüße


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. Juni 2010)

Danke, ich spreche auch fließend ironisch...


----------



## dubbel (7. Juni 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> wie man so ne kurve richtig anschneidet...
> also bilder mit theorie reichen mir auch



weit -> eng -> weit


----------



## BOSTAD (22. Juli 2010)

Jo

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/120425/


----------



## 11010 (28. Juli 2010)

Die Pedalstellung ist wichtig! Kurvenäußers Pedal nach unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juli 2010)

ja und druck drauf!
den restlichen druck aufs vorderrad. arme anwinkeln, titties übern lenker und drüüüückeeeen. kurve aber nicht vergessen 
hinterrad kann ruhig etwas ausbrechen...


----------



## Sonnenzombie (29. Juli 2010)

Drücken? Ist das ernst gemeint?
Falls ja, wie drücken bzw. wohin. Kann das jemand bitte mal erläutern?


----------



## sebi_13 (29. Juli 2010)

Sers,

Du musst mit deinem Gewicht v.a. auf den Hinterreifen, weil da in der Kurve die meiste Kraft ist.

Da ist eh nix schwieriges dabei, weil du sowieso auf den Pedalen stehst und so praktisch schon den richtigen Schwerpunkt gefunden hast. Da hältst du dann einfach den Reifen auf dem Untergrund (also hier drücken) und legst dich, dem Grip und Kurvenlage entsprechend, rein. Die Beine auf keinen Fall gestreckt lassen, sondern etwas angewinkelt d.h. federnd (v.a. wenn du [wie ich] stolzer besitzer eines Hardtails bist), weil du sonst kaum Kontrolle über dein Bike hast.
Außerdem ist die Position dabei mehr oder weniger aufrecht und du darfst dich ja nicht komplett mit den Händen abstützen.

Wichtig ist nur, dass du dabei den Grip nicht verlierst, also bissige Reifen hast, sonst bereust du das ziemlich schnell bei stärkerer Kurvenlage ... 

Wie schon gesagt, es ist nicht schlimm, wenn das Heck mal etwas ausbricht, außerdem darf der Vorderreifen auch !!! leicht !!! weiter in die Kurve gezogen werden als nötig, also durchaus auch "leicht" Sliden. Fürs erste solltest du aber auf deinen Grip achten, weils dich sonst ganz schnell schmeißt ... 
Du solltest dich da also eher so langsam rantasten und die Kurven dann immer schneller und enger fahren.

Tipp: Vor den Kurven bremsen, in der Kurve ist das viel schwieriger ....

_*Probieren geht über studieren.*_


Hab dir im Anhang den Schwerpunkt auf einem Bild so etwa eingezeichnet .... schaus dir an !


LG
sebi


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juli 2010)

ich behaupte mal rotzfrech, dass druck aufm vorderrad entscheidender ist.


----------



## Kettenglied (29. Juli 2010)

@Sebi

Das auf dem Bild nennst du "Kurve"?

In der Kurve gehört der Druck aufs VR.


----------



## muechele (30. Juli 2010)

Da gibts wohl auch unter den Fachleuten unterschiedliche Meinungen - ich denke Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Bike und genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad is wohl zweifelsfrei, sonst ist nich mit lenken und so. In dem Bikeskills-Video macht der Typ allerdings alles andersrum wie ichs vor kurzem bei nem Fahrtechnikkurs gelernt hab. Erstens sitzend bergruntereiern geht ja gar nicht. Sich nach innen hängen und den Sattel in Kackstellung am kurvenäußeren Oberschenkel ist mir auch vollkommen fremd - kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das richtig ist - aber wenn er so den Berg gut runterkommt, warum nich. Wenns mal steil wird denk ich funktioniert dass so nicht. Da wird er definitv Grip und Kontrolle verlieren wenn er so fährt.

Michl


----------



## dubbel (30. Juli 2010)

sebi_13 schrieb:


> Du musst mit deinem Gewicht v.a. auf den Hinterreifen, ...


das ist sicher komplett falsch. 

das wichtigste (für _jede_ kuve, egal ob anlieger, schlamm, schotter, ob fest oder rutschig): 
*drücken! d.h. gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht. *
wenn's vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf. 
also anstatt ängstlich/vorsichtig den kopf einzuziehen und sich hinterm lenker zu verstecken: lieber mit der nase richtung vorderrad.
damit gips mehr grip. 

also - tip: 
*1. kinn vorm lenker oder brust zum steuerrohr. 
2. nicht ängstlich sein 
3. und vor allem: nicht mitten in der kurve schiss kriegen und zurückziehen, dann gibts mit sicherheit was *pardauz* aufs maul.

*




sebi_13 schrieb:


> Du musst mit deinem Gewicht v.a. auf den Hinterreifen, weil da in der Kurve die meiste Kraft ist.


was meinst du mit "kraft"? welche kraft? wo kommt die her?


----------



## grothauu (1. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/120425/




Klasse Video... Gute Location, guter Fahrer.


----------



## Milo0706 (1. August 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kennt von euch jemand ein gutes video wo man sich mal so die kurventechnik anschauen kann ?
> wie man so ne kurve richtig anschneidet...
> also bilder mit theorie reichen mir auch



wie schon gesagt wurde ...

einfach rein und hoffen die Reifen halten 
bei mir haben sie bis jetzt erst einmal nicht gehalten, aber eine nette Fahrerin hat mich samt ihrem in der Kurve abgestellten Bike sanft abgefangen ^^

Ansonsten:
Kurven innere Pedale nach oben, aufstehen, bike voll in die Kurve schmeißen, aber selbst relativ gerade bleiben. (drücken)
Fühlt sich sicherer an, als wenn du dich mit in die Kurve legst.


----------



## NoStyle (2. August 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/120425/


Also dieses Video ist echt Gold wert und grosse Klasse 

Wenn ich den guten Lars richtig verstanden habe, dann ist er zentral über dem Bike, gebremst wird natürlich vorher, dann "klein" machen, was auch zur Kompression der Federung führt und Druck auf beide Reifen gibt, das kurvenäussere Pedal nach unten, bei Kurvenausfahrt wieder mehr Aufrichten und "leichter" machen, das Bike folgt dem Blick. Bei schnellen Kurvenkombinationen bleiben die Pedale waagerecht.

Jetzt muss man sich nur noch überwinden und viel üben, damit das gerade bei feuchten Witterungsverhältnissen so klappt wie bei Herrn Sternberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (4. August 2010)

Lässt sich auf dem Pumptrack super üben! Wenn man dann in der Kurve schneller statt langsamer wird hat mans richtig gemacht. 
Das ganze dann aber auf ne DH Strecke oder gar ne ganz normale XC Strecke mit laaangen Kurven und ohne Anlieger zu übertragen ist aber auch nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## Bloodhound5 (15. August 2010)

Vielleicht hilft auch das: http://soulbiker.com/news/the-gap-downhill-fahrtechnik-serie-kurventechnik.html

Gruß

Aaron


----------



## WRC206 (15. August 2010)

Das Video finde ich sehr gut. Die Tipps versuche ich mir immer zu Herzen zu nehmen und Stück für Stück umzusetzen.

Was mir dabei aber probleme macht, sind Kurven in "starkem" Gefälle. Ich muss dabei ja recht weit hinter den Sattel, in den Kurven ja aber im Grunde wieder nach vorne. Das klappt nur irgendwie nicht  .

Habt ihr Tipps für Kurven in steilem Gelände? Je enger es wird, desto schwerer wird es natürlich...und bei fast 90° Kurven rutsche ich einfach nur noch geradeaus. Stimmt da vielleicht das Timing von bremsen, einlenken und gucken einfach nicht?


----------



## snoopz (16. August 2010)

Vor der Kurve *richtig*, d.h. bis beinahe zum Stillstand, abbremsen, dann am Anfang der Kurve die Bremsen auf und so weit nach vorne wie möglich. Das ist am Anfang recht schwierig (im Kopf) aber selbst im steilsten Gelände braucht man gar nicht so weit nach hinten, solange die bremsen offen sind.


----------

